# Done, with errors on the page



## AngelEyes

When I open any page here on the Forum, it seems to download all right, but it always says down at the bottom on the left:

*Done, with errors on the page*

Any idea what this means? The one problem I have is when I e-mail my PM's to myself, it takes longer because every one comes up with this warning and I have to click it off before I can move my messages to the folder.

Thanks.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AngelEyes said:


> The one problem I have is when I e-mail my PM's to myself



Do you mean it occurs when you download all your PMs into your computer?


----------



## AngelEyes

Paul,

I just opened a PM here on the Forum. It opened fine on my screen, although that little message down on the left by my explorer icon said, "done with errors on the page."

My problem will occur on the screen when I e-mail this message to my private e-mail address and I open it there. A message pops up over the PM in my mailbox and tells me about the error and then asks if I want to open it up. 

It's a pain and time-consuming to have to hit that button and say it's all right to continue. And the same thing happens when I want to highlight a whole bunch of PM's in my inbox and drop and drag them to my: _WR Forum Private Messages Folder That's Bulging at the Seams Because I Apparently PM Way Too Much._  

Maybe my server has changed my security settings. I know I haven't touched them. The one thing I did was allow popups on WR only, but that was only after I started to have this problem.

And this problem is relatively new, too. Maybe a month or two old.

I think that maybe this is a problem I'm having with just my system and not something going on here at this site.

Oh, yes. I have no problem receiving the PM messages in my home mailbox when I'm notified of the PM waiting for me in the Forum.


*AngelEyes*


----------



## Nunty

What do you mean by "when I e-mail this message to my private e-mail address"? What is the procedure that you follow to do that?

I can't seem to find an option to e-mail PMs to an e-mail address.


----------



## AngelEyes

Nun-Translator,

First I open up any particular PM and get it on-screen. 

Then I go to FILE and my drop-down menu.

Go to SEND and another menu opens up and I go to SEND BY E-MAIL.

Then the PM message pops up in its own window and I type in my home e-mail address and it mails me an exact replica of what's on my screen in my PM account here.

Then I can delete my messages here and have an exact copy of every PM I receive in my private e-mail at home. I know I can just keep the original message that tells me I have a PM waiting for me here because the message is already in that original notice, but I like having an exact screen copy of my PM's. They're prettier and easier to read. 

See if you can do that, too, okay? I thought everyone can do this.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Nunty

You mean you use your browser to e-mail yourself the page?


----------



## AngelEyes

Uh...what exactly is a browser? _I guess I'm really showing my stupidity..._

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AngelEyes said:


> Uh...what exactly is a browser? _I guess I'm really showing my stupidity..._
> 
> *AngelEyes*



A browser is the software (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Opera..) you use to surf the internet.


----------



## AngelEyes

Paul,

I don't know how to answer Sister's question, even with your help.

I just do what I stated in post #5. I guess yes, I use Explorer.

Can you do that with your system?

*AngelEyes*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi AngelEyes,

I guess you have the warning-like icon on the bottom left corner of some pages on WR site.
It could be because a javascript interpreter error has been raised to your browser (Internet Explorer).
You can double click on this icon, and copy here the detailled error for Mike to fix this.
Hope it helps.


----------



## AngelEyes

Thank you, KaRiNe_Fr.

I did what you suggested: I double-clicked and got the details of the perceived error. My problem now is that I can't highlight this boxed message so I can copy it to send to Mike.

Any other ideas would be appreciated.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Yes, you can't copy/paste (it would have been too easy! ). So, change it to an image (printScreen) and post it here. Or just type in what you read...

But maybe it's not very usefull now as we know what sort of problem occurs with your browser so Mike can reproduce this issue and try to fix it.


----------



## AngelEyes

Could not Print Screen, either. 

Here is what the error message said:

Line:3454
Char: 2
Error: tmp.length is null or not an object
Code: 0
URL: Http//forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?
        p=5641696#post5641696


*AngelEyes*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Also (and the effect will be immediate after you will close and open again your browser), you can disable the debugging javascript thing onto your browser...
In IE go to "Tools" > "Options" > "Avanced" Tab and in the "Browsing" section make sure that "Disable script debugging" is CHECKED.  Accept that change and apply.


----------



## AngelEyes

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Also (and the effect will be immediate after you will close and open again your browser), you can disable the debugging javascript thing onto your browser...
> In IE go to "Tools" > "Options" > "Avanced" Tab and in the "Browsing" section make sure that "Disable script debugging" is CHECKED. Accept that change and apply.


 
This is already like this.



*AngelEyes*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

AngelEyes said:


> This is already like this. [...]


Well, I guess you just have to wait for the fix then...
Sorry, but I use Firefox!  (and I can see also the js warning messages you could see, typing "javascript:" — without the quotes — into the location)


----------



## AngelEyes

Thanks so much for taking the time to help me.

I'll wait for Mike.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## mkellogg

Hi AngelEyes and Karine 

I know what the problem is, and will try to get it fixed soon. 

Mike


----------



## AngelEyes

Mike,

Do you mean it's you, not me?





Will you please post when it's fixed so I can test it?

Thank you!

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Benjy

No it's actually all my fault  Well.. I might have some choice words to say about software engineers working for a particularly large firm in Redmond, but that's besides the point. It's my script that's causing the error, but fear not, I am working on it.

(might I also recommend you start using either firefox or flock or safari or opera or even google chrome? anything but IE..)


----------



## mkellogg

Benjy, I as ready to take the fall for you! (take the fall for somebody = accept the blame so another person can go unpunished)

It's my fault, too.  I saw the problem in the script, but only sent it to Benjy without trying to fix it myself.


----------



## AngelEyes

All you computer whizes - _is that a word? _- make it sound so simple to change.

I'm barely functional with my Explorer browser or whatever the heck you call it. I wouldn't know where to start to put my google-chrome in gear and flock to the opera before I leave to hunt firefox on safari.

So please be good little helpers and fix it so I can go on blissfully doing my own thing, okay?

Surely I'm not the only pathetic member who's having trouble, eh?

Thanks!

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Benjy

Fair enough.

I would hasten to add that the error will *not* break the forum's functionality at all. So don't worry about it. I just found a cool little javascript injection tool for IE that will greatly help in the crushing of said bug.

(Mini aside to Mike : Maybe if the script didn't resemble line-feed noise you might have had a chance of fixing it )


----------

